# A spot of detailing, mixed with a bit of sunshine...



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

....and here's the results :
































































Hope you like


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

looking good mate


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Love it! Bit jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job mate


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Guys - I can't believe it's gonna be my 3rd year anniversary with this car in September  .....I've never had a car longer than 2 years !


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

looks awesome, mate! A bit o' sunshine and we all get a bit car shine crazy... 8) 8) can't wait to do mine tomorrow!

stu


----------

